# Harbor freight wood chipper shredder for $30 🙄🙄🙄



## jkim13 (Oct 10, 2022)

Couple days ago, I purchased this chipper from local craigslist for $30.
The title of the sale was "non-starting wood chipper for $30".
It is Harbor freight wood chipper 5.5hp engine.
It looks fairly new and not much used.
I suspect the problem is that the main jet was plugged in due to being unused for a long time.
Once, it was cleaned, runs like champion 
John's Ranch


----------

